# Suffolk University Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Security Officer (University Police)*
Institution:
Suffolk University

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/31/2020

Type:
Full-Time









Reporting to the shift supervisor, the Security Officer is responsible for providing security at his/her assigned University post. Duties include, but are not limited to:

Provide security for the University faculty, students, staff and guests, buildings and properties. Specific activities include maintaining a fixed post, handling desk duty including data entry and reporting, turning lights on and off, unlocking exterior and interior doors, executing interior checks with or without a "Detex" tour system. Prepare and submit appropriate reports.

Give verbal directives to students, faculty, staff and visitors to ensure compliance with University policies and procedures with respect to public safety matters. Verbally detain offenders of University public safety policies. Under the direction of a University Police Officer, physically detain offenders of University public safety policies. Call for police assistance as necessary.

Answer telephones and provide assistance to callers and visitors. Respond to calls for assistance. Take photographs for and issue University identification cards.

Administer first aid and CPR to level of training.

Requirements/Qualifications:


Must have a high school diploma or GED;
Must be 18 years of age;
Must be available to work any shift as assigned;
Must have excellent communication and human relation skills;
Preferably, have a valid CPR and First Aid certifications;
Must have no prior felony record;
Must be able to perform data entry and run simple reports from computerized systems.
Physical activities include but are not limited to:


Sitting and standing for extended periods of time;
Walking and running as needed;
Walking up and down stairs;
Physically detaining a human being under the direction of a police officer or otherwise;
Lifting a human as needed;
Pulling/ pushing a human being;
Ability to utilize human senses, sight, sound, touch, taste, smell.
Work environment:


Ability to work inside and outside of building during all types of weather;
Ability to work flexible hours including all rotating shift assignments, nights, weekends, holidays; available for on-call assignment and overtime as needed;
Ability to sit or stand at a location for long periods of time;
Ability to walk for extended periods of times.
Note:

Security Officers do not have a warrant as a Special State Police Officer and thus have no arrest authority. It is a uniformed position equipped with a radio.

Other:

The use of tobacco products while on duty is prohibited.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Suffolk University

Online App. Form:
http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qg19Vfw5&j=o5MbdfwZ&k=Apply

Suffolk


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

I always heard this was a good way to get your foot in the door to what I understand is a pretty good campus police department, albeit unarmed. I know even the student government voted for them to be armed last year but the trustees indefinitely postponed voting on it, and they’ve never brought it up again. I’m sure with everything in the media now that won’t be happening for a while.


----------

